# Springfield EMP



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm considering a new 9mm cc that is small and looks good. I've only seen the EMP in photos but I really like the compact size and that 1911 look. Anyone have experience with one and what are your thoughts?


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

:watching:​


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

The EMP is expensive! It gets alot of flack from purists who believe making a 1911 in 9mm is some sort of sin against John Browning and humanity. That said, it is a truly GREAT gun! Small, slim, manageable and 100% 1911. I now prefer to carry a gun without a manual safety (presonal reasons) but I really liked the way the EMP performed and would consider it an excellent carry gun.

There are lots of people who will tell you the 9mm is not adequate for defensive purposes. This argument gets hotter when referring to a short barreled pistol. The point of such a pistol is to conceal well which the EMP does elegantly. Modern hollow-point, high pressure 9mm ammo will do so much more than people think it will. Good penetration, good expansion and reliable feeding. The EMP is a remarkable pistol and, if you can afford it, will cause you to want to carry more often than not.


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Yeah it is an expensive little gun. About $1150.00 from my research, but man is it a looker.


----------



## mels95yj (Nov 25, 2008)

I saw one for the first time the other night. Man, was it a beauty! If I wasn't so set on keeping my H&K as my carry gun, I would've bought it. I'm still tempted though. I believe the price was $1199 FWIW.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Note that the magazines are specific to the gun. That doesn't sound that odd, but for a 1911 pattern gun, you might think otherwise.


----------



## ramjr (Apr 4, 2009)

I recenty purchased an EMP. It's a great shooter for a 3" pistol. The only problem is that it will not shoot WWB(FTE) or Power Ball (FTF). I only have 300 rounds through it so far, so I'm not too concerned. I plan to contact Springfield to see if this is a break in problem or a gun problem.


----------

